# Only 19 days old and starting to eat solid food and drink from water bottle?



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

I didn't expect these young ones at only 19 days old to start nibbling on moms solid food and show interest in getting to the water bottle already, does this all sound normal. I definately have until at least 4 1/2-5 weeks to get these males seperated from mom before the possibility of another accidental pregancy correct? thx


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

They're almost 3 weeks old, so that sounds fairly normal to me. And it's definitely good that they're getting used to solid food already imo. My ratties took a bit longer than that.

And yes, you should separate them around 4 1/2 weeks. (though no sooner than 4 weeks, and no later than 5)


----------



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

Augustine said:


> They're almost 3 weeks old, so that sounds fairly normal to me. And it's definitely good that they're getting used to solid food already imo. My ratties took a bit longer than that.
> 
> And yes, you should separate them around 4 1/2 weeks. (though no sooner than 4 weeks, and no later than 5)


Thanks for the reply, they were eating hard food a bit of pasta today, even the younger litter is cruising to adulthood but they all still want Moms nummies quite a bit. Poor moms are having to go to high ground to eat in peace but not even that works now, they are climbing up the cage very well. I had to laugh out loud today when at least 10 of them were following mom out and squeezing themselves under her to feed, some upside down some feet in air, while two others were trying to eat and grab the pasta right from her mouth. Talk about getting outflanked lol


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol! Aww. Yeah, mama rats have to put up with a lot.  My babies were the same way. Luckily Seychelles, the mama, was a total angel and never seemed to get tired of her babies. But, then again, she had a small litter of only 5 ratties. I couldn't imagine having 10 little ones following me around!

I'm guessing you're planning on keeping the girls with their mama? If so, I'm sure she'll be glad that their numbers will dwindle slightly come separation time.


----------



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

Augustine said:


> Lol! Aww. Yeah, mama rats have to put up with a lot.  My babies were the same way. Luckily Seychelles, the mama, was a total angel and never seemed to get tired of her babies. But, then again, she had a small litter of only 5 ratties. I couldn't imagine having 10 little ones following me around!
> 
> I'm guessing you're planning on keeping the girls with their mama? If so, I'm sure she'll be glad that their numbers will dwindle slightly come separation time.



lol I wish it was only 10, there were 10 under her, 2 stealing her pasta and 2 others pop corning all over the place (Mom one had 15 originally), the other mom has 10 (12 originally) of her own that's after I put one from the other litter in with her to help even it out for "workload". Both litters about 36 hours apart. Long story short....Adopted two females and both were "Pre-Loaded". UGH! Sweet Baby Jesus save me. Now trying to find them homes in the next two weeks or so. Ready to go second week of Nov approx. I have 4-6 spoken for so far so that's a start. Girls will all be together and the boys in a separate cage come Nov 1st at the latest


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That is super normal 

Babies usually begin trying foods at about 2 weeks or so. By 3 weeks they are eating and drinking. By 4 weeks they are generally weaned. 

I would suggest offering them lots of nums so they can try new things. Romaine lettuce, red lettuces, spring mix, kale, spinach, carrots, broccoli, peas, yummy veggies. Cheerios are also always a hit.

I separate all of my boys from their mom/sister 3 days before 5 weeks. But 4.5 weeks is ok. I wouldnt do it earlier than that. 

I dont suggest rehoming them until 6-8 weeks. Craigslist, facebook groups for pets or rats in your area may be helpful to look. Id suggest charging a good pet fee and trying to make sure all of them go in same sex pairs unless the people already have rats.


----------



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks. yes same sex pairs is the idea of course. Unfortunately I have had several ads up for some time now zero interest in anyone wanting to pay money for them. The Common dark brown/black shades seem to be fairly hard to find homes for


----------

